# كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر



## روح العنبر (22 يونيو 2013)

كريم بديل الليزر لازالة الشعر الغير مرغوب
​

هذا المنتج ( كريم بديل الليزر للتخلص من الشعر الغير مرغوب ) كريم طبيعي 100% يساعد في تقليل كمية الشعر الغير مرغوب يخف شهر عن شهر حتى يزول تماما مكوناته طبيعية جدا وخالي من اي مواد كيمائية بالعكس شهر عن شهر راح تنبهري بالنتائج وترتاحي من الشعر المزعج تدريجيا والاهم ماله اي اعراض جانبيه

مميزاته يريحك من جلسات الليزر المكلفة والتي تدفعي فيها مبالغ طائله لازالة الشعر للجسم والتي تاخذ اكثر من جلسة حوالي 6 او 7 جلسات في اقل الاحوال بالاضافة ترتاحي من الالم المصاحب لجلسات الليزر او النتائج العكسية اللي ممكن يسبب الليزر من حرق بالمنطقه بسبب خطا في الدرجه المناسبه لجسمك او ماشابه او النتائج اللي ممكن تطلع لك بعد فتره طويله من الزمن 

له طريقه خاصه سهله في الاستعمال مكتوبه بوضوح على العلبه يجب الالتزام بالتعليمات عشان تستفيدي من المنتج 100 %

بالاضافه انه راح يعطيكي نعومه مثل الحرير وراحه وثقه اكثر بنفسك

في عندي حجمين للكريم الي حاب يستفيد منه 


1/ الحجم الكبير ويكفي معك مده من 5 الى 6 شهور وسعره 500 ريال ، وهذي صورته :






2/ الحجم الوسط ويكفي حوالي 2 الى 3 شهور وسعره 250 ريال وهذي صورته :








بالنسبة للتوصيل اذا كان داخل الرياض بيكون عن طريق مندوب ب 50 ريال واما خارج الرياض بعد التحويل برقم الحساب عن طريق شركات الشحن مثل الزاجل والصاعدي او فيديكس ...الخ

للتواصل على الجوال و الواتس اب : 0562475977


----------



## روح العنبر (24 يونيو 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*

سبحان الله وبحمده وسبحان الله العظيم


----------



## روح العنبر (27 يونيو 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*


----------



## روح العنبر (1 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*


----------



## روح العنبر (3 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*


----------



## روح العنبر (5 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*


----------



## روح العنبر (11 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*


----------



## روح العنبر (12 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*


----------



## روح العنبر (18 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*


----------



## روح العنبر (19 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*


----------



## روح العنبر (21 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*


----------



## روح العنبر (22 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*


----------



## روح العنبر (24 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*


----------



## روح العنبر (25 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*


----------



## روح العنبر (27 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*


----------



## روح العنبر (30 يوليو 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*


----------



## روح العنبر (11 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*


----------



## روح العنبر (14 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*


----------



## روح العنبر (17 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*


----------



## روح العنبر (23 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*


----------



## روح العنبر (29 أغسطس 2013)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*


----------



## روح العنبر (28 فبراير 2014)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------



## روح العنبر (11 مارس 2014)

*رد: كريم ازالة الشعر الغير المرغوب وبديل الليزر*

لااله الا الله محمد رسول الله


----------

